# Triplet hire, NYC



## cactuschamp (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm coming to New York from Europe for the Five Boro Tour with 2 friends, we'd would love to hire a "triplet" to do the ride, for a laugh. Does anyone know where I might be able to hire one from?

thanks,
Brian


----------

